

Poll: Should action be taken to combat domain squatting? - lyetzz

If so, what should be done? I always thought it would make sense to give registrants a time frame for hosting content that's neither advertisements nor a "For Sale" page.<p>I'm just curious as to how others look at domain squatting.
======
Dave_Zan
Just to acquire something someone else likely obtained fair and square with
his/her hard-earned money? Does a domain name have to show content to be
"used" anyway, especially when there are other plausible uses for it like
email, DNS server, etc.?

There are measures to handle domain squatting of trademarks. Beyond that,
nothing much except maybe some people wanting to selfishly take things that
don't belong to them, just because they can't seemingly have their way with
those having what they covet.

~~~
lyetzz
I've heard of instances where companies selling land require that property be
developed within x-amount of years. I completely understand and respect
different use cases for domains, but more often than not, it seems that most
domain squatters aren't using their portfolio of domains for email, DNS, etc.

